# Delonghi portafilter help needed.



## frjack

Hi,

I've managed to bugger the portafilter on my DeLonghi machine.

I decided to chuck it in the dishwasher, as I was having bother getting into the nooks and crannies. It came out black...









I wasn't aware that it was lacquered ally. Not only that, but rubbish ally, too, proper quick rot stuff.









As a result, I'm looking for a new portafilter. Anyone know the size used on a DeLonghi "Caffe Treviso" (14 bar)? I've tried measuring and (due to dodgy eyes) can't decide whether I'm reading 51, 52, or 53mm inner diameter. The lip is about 4mm and it has 2 lugs. I've looked at the DeLonghi site and googled like mad, but no joy.









Can anyone help, please? I'd like to avoid ally and I'm on a restricted budget, at the moment, so inexpensive would help.

Thanks in advance. Any more info needed - I'll try to oblige.









FrJ


----------



## RisingPower

I really think that should be the nail in the coffin for the delonghi.

I think it's probably a 53mm portafilter, as to obtaining one, I really wouldn't think it's worth the hassle/cost.

Incidentally, the way to clean portafilters is leaving them to soak in puly caff and then rinsing them, not chucking them in the dishwasher.

Looks like a similar one or maybe the same isn't even made anymore:

http://www.4delonghi.co.uk/cgi-bin/product.pl?PID=961388&query=Delonghi%20BAR14FE&model=BAR14FE&path=54536,54539


----------



## Glenn

What model Delonghi machine do you have?

Puly Caf or Joe Glo are the most common cleaning products in the UK for keeping the portafilter and associated items gleaming like new.


----------



## frjack

Glenn said:


> What model Delonghi machine do you have?
> 
> Puly Caf or Joe Glo are the most common cleaning products in the UK for keeping the portafilter and associated items gleaming like new.


It's a "Caffe Treviso" BAR14. http://tinyurl.com/caffetrevisobar14

I've had it a while and I'm not in a position to splash the cash on a better machine, so I just need a portafilter, really.

My dishwasher is not harsh, on stuff - it's taken 10 years to remove two thirds of the poor transfer pattern on a 1950s glass, so I was surprised this happened.







The lacquer must have been really crap, to come off so easily and I've never encountered such poor ally, on anything made after 1920...









Cheers

FrJ


----------



## sandykt

I know you say money is tight but by the time you have purchased a new portafilter, it might just be better to buy a replacement machine (at least then you have the security of a warranty). You might be able to sell your old machine (minus portafilter) on eBay which may help with the cash situation.


----------



## CoffeeMac

How about a good clean with a brillo pad - should return it good as new.


----------



## Glenn

Just make sure it's not a scouring pad

A good soak in solution normally removes everything without damaging the base metal or protective coating


----------



## LeeWardle

I'm not sure who you'd source one from.....maybe try one of our advertisers; Fairfax?

I understand if you don't have the funds for a new machine. There's a big difference between £40 -50 for a new Pf and £200 + for a new machine!!!

As for alloys, dish washer detergent will kill it right away. Something you learn in the catering trade! Only thing that goes in a dishwasher is dishes! (and cutlery)

Pullycaf is really cheap and you only need literally 1/4 teaspoon full in a bowl of water. Sit the PF in for a half hour (don't steep the handle as the puly can discolour it) then give it a wipe! Again, have a look on coffeehit or fairfax. No more than a few pounds.

Lee


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

Lee the Café Treviso only cost £45 new so I suspect buying a new portafilter would not be cost effective assuming you could get one anyway.

If this is an Aluminium pf as I think it might be then even Puly Caf or Joe Glo would have probably have turned it black as well - Cafiza certainly would have.

The other option is to stick with the PF as it is - I doubt it will effect the coffee significantly.


----------



## LeeWardle

Aaahhh ok, hmmmm in that case a new delongi it is or as Liquid Monkey says stick with the pf you have.

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle

Delongi on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Espresso-Machine-DeLonghi-/150514303872?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item230b5a0380 99p start.......


----------

